# Greetings from the San Francisco Bay Area



## gpax (Oct 26, 2013)

I figured after years of reading V.I. Control posts, it was probably time I actually joined. 

I already know several of you - both fellow composers and developers - from our interactions in various other capacities during the past 12 - 15 years. 

Good to finally be officially registered here. 

Greg


----------



## Neifion (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome Greg!

I'm originally from the SF Bay Area as well. Went to SF State for my first year of college. Hope you have a nice time here on the boards!


----------



## gpax (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> Welcome Greg!
> 
> I'm originally from the SF Bay Area as well. Went to SF State for my first year of college. Hope you have a nice time here on the boards!


Thanks Neifion. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 11, 2013)

turf war! That is, if I could see through all this fog in daly city


----------



## gpax (Nov 12, 2013)

KingIdiot @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> turf war! That is, if I could see through all this fog in daly city


I'm actually in the East Bay (Berkeley). San Francisco turf is out of my price range, lol.


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 12, 2013)

Ahh Berk. Yah I lived out there for a little bit. Miss it tons, but I lost that turf war to an ex


----------

